# Parmesan cheese



## dakotajo

Is it okay for dogs to eat this? Dakota hasn't been eating her soft or hard dog food lately even if she hasn't had any treats through the day. i tried sprinkling Parmesan cheese on it and I've never seen her so interested in eating, she loves that stinky cheese!


----------



## infiniti

It's not on the "forbidden foods" list for dogs, so I can't imagine why not, but I would think moderation would be key.


----------



## dakotajo

I sprinkled a little since that cheese stinks with only a small sprinkle. She was even sniffing and looking for more after I finished feeding her. She doesn't have problems with loose stools, quite the opposite actually so I'll find out if it agrees with her


----------



## infiniti

Now, I don't know about parmesan, as I don't like it that much myself, but most cheeses will not typically cause loose stools but rather will often cause constipation, that's why I say give cheese of any kind in moderation. Also, parmesan cheese is rather rich, so it should definitely be given in moderation. 

Furthermore, you don't want to encourage your dog to become more and more finicky. As is often said, a healthy dog will not starve itself. It's ok to give a treat every now and then, but you don't want to get into the habit of giving in to her demands. If you are feeding a good quality food and in the right amounts, that should be sufficient to meet her nutritional needs. What happens when the novelty of the parmesan cheese wears off? 

Like I said, she's not going to allow himself to starve. When a dog gets picky all the sudden, some suggest putting a dog on a feeding schedule, such as putting her food bowl down for say 15-20 minutes then taking it back up again. If she doesn't eat in the allotted time, then she doesn't eat again until the next scheduled feeding. This teaches them that they better eat when it's given to them, and they typically learn fast.

My dog free-feeds, but she doesn't have picky eater syndrome, nor does she have weight problems or potty problems. But not everyone has the same issues.


----------



## LazyGRanch713

dakotajo said:


> Is it okay for dogs to eat this? Dakota hasn't been eating her soft or hard dog food lately even if she hasn't had any treats through the day. i tried sprinkling Parmesan cheese on it and I've never seen her so interested in eating, she loves that stinky cheese!


This method has proven itself, tried and true, for dogs in the kennel who aren't eating well  Even huskies dig in (and most huskies aren't big eaters!) If he's been refusing food lately and you have to tempt him it might be a good idea to get him to the vet to make sure nothing is bugging him. Check his teeth, too..


----------



## GypsyJazmine

You bet it's o.k. to give & it works!...Sprinkle it on & give the bowl a shake to make it settle & feed away!


----------



## LazyGRanch713

GypsyJazmine said:


> You bet it's o.k. to give & it works!...Sprinkle it on & give the bowl a shake to make it settle & feed away!


That's what I do, too  Once in awhile, I will give the lightest mist possible of warm water onto the kibble, add the cheese, and shake it up to "coat" the kibble. A customer of mine told me this, her daughter is going to school to be a vet, and she too has found this to be a without fail way to get a dog jump started.
I've also had dogs turn up their noses at treats, but will eat them if you make them sit first. It's like if they have to work for it, it's gotta be great.. 
Another thing. Carry a plate of dog food on a human plate and pretend to sit down to dinner. EVERY critter within 50 miles will want whatever it is, even if it's cardboard


----------



## dakotajo

Thanks! I thought of maybe I'm just spoiling her more and I probably am so today I didn't put in her soft food and she ate in anyway (she's always playing head games lol) I'll put in her dry food if she refuses to eat. I also thought since she loves this stuff more than anything I've ever seen her eat, I would use it for distractions when training her dog reactivity, maybe this will be the IT bribe for her. She had a vet appointment today anyway and her teeth are good, she's healthy.


----------



## PhilLawrence

dakotajo said:


> Is it okay for dogs to eat this? Dakota hasn't been eating her soft or hard dog food lately even if she hasn't had any treats through the day. i tried sprinkling Parmesan cheese on it and I've never seen her so interested in eating, she loves that stinky cheese!


Hi yes it is ik if your fur baby has no intolerance with cheese. Dogs in general love cheese. Just be sure to get good quality parmesan with MINIMUM OF SALT. 3% or less. And let your baby enjoy it!


----------



## RonE

10 year old thread.


----------

